# Tube stores in Canada



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

New to this beautiful country of yours. In the process of settling down in Victoria and soon the build-bug itch will be unbearable so need to start planning. Where do we get good NOS tubes? Do most of you order from US or are there good local sellers? Don't mind ordering from elsewhere in Canada. Thanks much in advance for the information.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

http://thetubestore.com/


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the Tubestore is going to be somewhat hit & miss on NOS tubes.
Unless you can find a local hoarder your best bet for a reliable supplier is likely going to be in the US.
Keep an eye on the Buy & Sell forum here too - often lots of NOS and ANOS tubes up for sale.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Pacific TV http://pacifictv.ca/main.htm is in Victoria BC I have not bought from them due their really egregious shipping prices (I can get a microwave oven shipped cheaper from BC to Ontario than they charge for a couple of sockets). However, they do carry nos and used stock and their actual item prices are not bad.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> http://thetubestore.com/


Like one person said, stock of NOS is hit and miss, but the service is fantastic. Placed an order, got it the next day!!! Well packaged. Great service.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I too use thetubestore, but i don't buy NOS. too rich for my blood.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

The Tube Store has great service. Tube Depot and Antique Electronic Supply are very good and have a large inventory. Both are located in the USA.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. I bought some tubes before from thetubestore and will make sure to go back for more. I agree they don't seem to have a large stock in NOS. Will also checkout pacifictv. Always nice to have a local store. Appreciate your input. Cheers.


----------

